# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  G.O to Japan, Maruchiku HQ Kohaku

## Sam KOI

We Proudly Present to all Kohaku Lovers




salam
SamKOI

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Orangnya sedang menikmati hadiah ke Jepang musim panas ini, Om Oasis.
asyik juga tau statusnya hari ini .......... :Frown:

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Sebelumya panitia meminta maaf yang sebesar2nya baik kepada peserta GO yang sangat dihormati maupun members KOI-S yang ikut mengawal event ini, atas keterlambatan update dan kejelasan mengenai GO Maruchiku Kohaku
Dikarenakan saya , selaku panitia utama sedang mengalami kedukaan di akhir tahun ini, maka baru sekarang bisa memberikan update mengenai data2 penting yang perlu untuk diketahui baik oleh peserta maupun calon peserta GO Maruchiku ini.
     Sekali lagi panitia minta maaf atas keterlambatan update dan kejelasan mengenai GO Maruchiku Kohaku

Berikut foto2 dari breeder yang bisa saya share








Panitia akan memberikan update Jenis Kelamin dan tabel harga baru, sehingga para Member KOI-S bisa join dan rebut hadiah nya!!!
Sebelum tutup tahun 2012 diharapkan event ini bisa selesai dengan lancar......

thanks untuk semua yang mau bersabar da, mendukung serta keep update thdp thread ini....

salam
SamKOI

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sam KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

